# duda conexiones xlr



## Daniss1 (Mar 14, 2010)

tengo una duda, recuerdo haberlo leido en el foro pero ahora no soy capaz de encontarlo, si me mandan el tema a moderacion pido que se me indique en donde puedo ver esa informacion o que me lo repsondan aqui.
bueno, mi duda es: tengo una etapa de potencia, tiene dos canales,c ada uno tiene estereo, el caso es que no he encontrado en la tienda nigun cable que haga de 2rca macho a un xlr macho estereo, no se si esto existe el estereo en xlr pero creo que si, me gustaria que alguien em indicara como va la conexion de audio para r, l y gnd en la calivja


----------



## elosciloscopio (Mar 14, 2010)

No existen conectores XLR estéreo, estos tienen tres cables cada uno porque son conexiones balanceadas, es decir, se trasmite la señal normal y por el otro cable la señal invertida, y una vez en el amplificador, la señal invertida se vuelve a invertir y se mezcla con la señal normal, asi, en el caso de que le llegue al cable alguna señal parásita, esta afectaría por igual a ambos cables (normal e invertido) y al invertirse la señal invertida, las perturbaciones de la señal se invierten y al mezclarse con la señal normal, ambas se contrarrestan.

espro haberme explicado :S






fuente: http://www.doctorproaudio.com/doctor/temas/balanceado.htm

-----
bueno, en tu caso, ese amplificador tendrá dos canales mono, cada uno con una entrada balanceada. compra un cable 2xRCA-2xXLR o sinó armatelo tu mismo conectandolos asi:








saludos!


----------



## Daniss1 (Mar 14, 2010)

¿y como haria para tener un estereo en esa etapa? supongo que pongo un xlr a cada canal y despues uso cada canal como izquierdo y derecho, creo que se puede configurar asi, lo pruebo y ya os dire a ver
por cierto: ¿como irian las conexiones en este cable? http://www.thomann.de/es/cordial_cfm_06_mv_klinkexlr_kabel.htm


----------



## elosciloscopio (Mar 14, 2010)

un canal para el izquierdo y otro para el derecho.

conexiones no balanceado-balanceado:





XLR no-balanceado a XLR balanceado / _Unbalanced XLR to balanced XLR_ 




XLR no-balanceado a XLR balanceado / _Unbalanced XLR to balanced 1/4"_ 




1/4" no-balanceado a XLR balanceado / _Unbalanced 1/4" to balanced XLR_ 




1/4" no-balanceado a 1/4" balanceado / _Unbalanced 1/4" to balanced 1/4"_ 




RCA a XLR balanceado / _RCA to balanced XLR_ 




RCA a 1/4" balanceado / _RCA to balanced 1/4"_​

saludos​


----------



## Daniss1 (Mar 14, 2010)

por ceirto, mi preampli tiene una opcion que es invertir fase, creo que es para invertir lo que comentaste a ntes de forma que la señal invertida pase a ser la normal y la normal a ser invertida, no se ni si es asi y tampoco se para que es ¿podria alguien explicarmelo?
he visto qu la señal iria al pin 2 y luego el resto va al pin 1 o al 1 y el tres si es balanceado ¿no?


----------



## elosciloscopio (Mar 14, 2010)

No se para que puede servir ese control en tu ampli, la inversión de fase ya la realiza automaticamente

la señal creo que debería ir al dos, y el resto a tierra

saludos


----------



## Cacho (Mar 14, 2010)

Si por la configuración de la instalación te quedaran los bajos en contrafase con el resto, habría problemas de cancelación y similares.
Entonces aparece al opción de "dar vuelta" una de las señales con lo que quedarían en fase de nuevo.

Eso es lo que hace tu preamplificador y no tiene que ver con el hecho de ser o no balanceado.

Saludos


----------

